# Aulonocara sp. "Turkis" doesnt look right to me



## smithc1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Does this guy look right?...I read that it takes them a while to color up but hes over 4" now.





































He looks different from different angles so i took a lot of pics.


----------



## cichlid_baby (Jan 28, 2003)

Yeah... he doesn't look right to me either... I've raised many of these german engineered fishes in the past and this guy just looks like another mutt peacock...


----------



## cichlid_baby (Jan 28, 2003)

The "Turkis" turquoise peacock should have plum eyes.




























Babies in the grow out tank... really captures the eyes..


----------



## smithc1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow those are nice.


----------



## shmenge (Dec 7, 2009)

I raised three fry and they are all males.


----------

